# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو [تحليل] نظره للسوق بعد اغلاق شهر مضان 1437  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالسابق تطرقت لموضوع عن هبوط السوق وحدث ذلك من 9252 حتى 5348 نقطه 
بهبوط قدره 3900 نقطه عبر الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t219994.html  
والحمدلله على توفيقه وفضله فلولاه سبحانه لما كتب لما سبق اي شيء  
الان بعد اغلاق شهر رمضان المبارك وهو اغلاق شهر يونيو لعام 2016 والنصف الاول من العام 
كنت طرحت نظرتي سابقا عندما كان المؤشر عند 6800 نقطه بعد اغلاق شهر ابريل قبل شهرين هنا على هذا الرابط  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/blog...%8A%D9%84-2016
بعدها طرحت شارتين وفيها ملخص لما اراه للسوق خلال هذه الفتره مع تحديد وقف للخساره لاسمح الله  
وارفقتها بالموضوع ضمن المرفقات    
وهذا لقاء عبر قناة الاقتصاديه بداية شهر رمضان الحالي وفيه تفصيل لنظرتي للسوق لمن يرغب بالاطلاع عليها  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/blog...%D9%86-1662016
واخيرا 
ارى ان السوق بانتظار صعود لما فوق 7000 نقطه وصولا ل 7200-7400 باذن الله  مع جعل منطقة 5900 منطقة فشل لهذه النظره وايقاف المخاطره 
فان اصبت فمن الله ومنكم الدعاء وان اخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان ومنكم العذر 
وما انا الا مجتهد يستخدم ادوات بسيطه لذلك احببت مشاركتكم بها ولايلام المرء بعد اجتهاده 
والله وحده اعلم بالصواب 
سائلا الله للجميع التوفيق والسداد والقبول والعتق من النار  
اخوكم المحب

----------


## بسام العبيد

تحديث بعد تداول اليوم الاول بعد عيد الفطر المبارك   
رغم الاغلاق بالمنطقه الخضراء (6555) 
لكن بسيوله متدنيه تحت الثلاثة مليارات 
تبقى مقاومة الترند الهابط من 6875 حاجز قوي 
وهي عند ( 6570 ) 
من المهم تجاوزها باغلاق يومين 
او بسيوله عاليه 
والله اعلم بالصواب

----------


## بسام العبيد

تحديث  
اغلق اليوم المؤشر العام فوق الترند الهابط (بشمعه صغيره = تداول ضعيف "حيره" )
ولامس متوسط 50 يوم عند 6584 
نحتاج لاغلاق فوقه يوم غد لتكون الاهداف 6645 باذن الله 
اي اغلاق بالغد تحت اغلاق اليوم يعود بنا للسلبيه 
والله اعلم بالصواب

----------


## بسام العبيد

تحديث
اغلاق السوق 6691 نقطه 
هدف 6750
دعم المضاربين 6640 دعم اخير ومهم 6540
والله اعلم بالصواب

----------


## بسام العبيد

تحديث بعد اغلاق الثلاثاء 19/7/2016
لم يستطع المؤشر العام تجاوز 6700 نقطه 
وشاهدنا تراجع للدعم الاول (والذي كان مقاومه سابقا )
كسر الدعم الاول يتجه للدعم الثاني 6570 (متوسط 50 يوم ) 
الايجابي بالتراجع الحالي انه بكميات اقل وهذا ماقد يعطي اشاره بان العوده لتجاوز 6700 
مازالت وارده مع المحافظه على الدعم الاخير 6540   
ملاحظه /
في مثل هذه الاوقات نشاهد شركات تخالف الحركه العامه للسوق لذلك متابعة سهمك مع تحديد وقف خساره فوري يكون مناسب بمثل هذا الوقت وهو مايمثل مسك العصا من المنتصف 
وحتى لاتفوّت بعض الارتفاعات التي يمكن الاستفاده منها 
والله اعلم بالصواب

----------


## بسام العبيد

السوق يلامس منطقة القاع السابق بفارق بسيط 
هناك مجال للارتداد المضاربي مع وقف كسر 6250
حاليا 6290 ارتد من 6269

----------


## علاءالحمدان

السلام عليكم شكرا لكم استاذ بسام على ما تقدمونه

----------


## power220

مجهود رائع وتشكر على ماقدمت

----------


## abunawaf9

جميل ومستقبله باذن الله مبشر بالخير

----------

